

Unicode string crashes Chrome for Mac - rlanday
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=468390

======
ubertaco
Running Chrome (my preferred browser) on a Mac (work machine), I clicked this
link.

The page crashed.

I really don't know what else I expected. >_>

